# Custom Hang Tags..Jakprints?



## tankgal (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello All!!

I am searching for a good place to order custom hang tags. I need a fairly low minimum sense I am just starting out my business. I was looking at Jakprints but wanted to check with the pros before ordering  

I see there are past threads about hang tags but they were a few years old so I thought I would start a new one. Thanks!!!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup, jakprints have given me great service and a great product


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vista Print has a 7.50 deal......You just need to punch them yourself....


----------



## Firestrike (Aug 22, 2011)

Jakprints? You must be rich...lol.

GotPrint.net for hangtags, about 1/3 the price of Jak.


----------



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

I just ordered 1000 tags for like $160. Doesn't seem like a bad deal to me considering they're thick, glossed, doubled sided and already punched.

Just my two pennies


----------



## Firestrike (Aug 22, 2011)

I literally just ordered 1000 yesterday from GotPrint, 16pt cover (thicker than Jak), full color & UV both sides, punched, 2" x 5" (larger than Jak)... for $53 shipped.

I use Jak on occasion, but you're paying for their slick public marketing.


----------



## Dawgwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up firestrike, I payed $100 extra for 1 more inch of length. Everything else is exact. I'll try them next time


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

I'm looking to have some recycled material hang tags made.. Do any of these companies offer that?


----------



## Firestrike (Aug 22, 2011)

There are some recycled materials offered yes, but it depends on what you're going for. If you want the rugged, "used recycled" aesthetic, I don't believe either of these two offer that. Their recycled materials appear new for all intents and purposes.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Is there anyone with a direct link to the Vista Print hang tags? I've searched and searched on their site and can't find them. Doesn't help that for some reason that site acts crazy on my computer..


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They do not show a "hang tag" but you can buy any size card they sell and drill it yourself....Voila!!!!....A "hang tag"....


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Lol, thanks royster


----------



## iamtheniko (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah vistaprint had a good deal on business cards so I ordered those with my hang tag design and I'll just have to punch the hole myself (which isn't a lot of work lol)


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dawgwood said:


> Thanks for the heads up firestrike, I payed $100 extra for 1 more inch of length. Everything else is exact. I'll try them next time



Ill pay triple that for an extra inch lol...
okay okay back to PG


----------

